# Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos



## Perca3.0 (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bei den derzeit laufenen Forellenthreads bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, dass wir hier im Board tatsächlich mal so einen halbwissenschaftlichen Versuch wagen könnten.

Was haltet ihr davon, dass wir *in diesem Thread Bachforellenfotos hochladen und anhand der Fotos versuchen zu bestimmen um welche Art von Bachforelle es sich handelt*?

Toll wäre es wenn jeder Fotohochlader noch ein paar Zusatzinfos wie Bundesland, Gewässer und Angaben ob er glaubt, dass es ein Besatzfisch ist oder nicht angeben könnte.

Ganz einfach* Fotos mit ein paar Angaben hochladen und dann schauen ob  es hier im Board den einen oder anderen Experten gibt, der sich mit der  Bestimmung auskennt. Alle anderen *(mich eingeschlossen)* können was lernen und selbst etwas mehr zum Experten werden.*

Mal schauen was da zusammenkommt.

Petri!

PS: Der Thread soll kein pro/contra Besatz- oder pro/contra militanter Naturschutz-Thread sein.  *Bitte nicht zerschießen.*


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Ich fang mal an:

- Besatzforelle
- Baggersee
- Baden Württemberg


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

"Wir wissen nicht was wir wollen. Das aber mit aller Kraft."


----------



## feko (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Also wir sollen jetzt Vermutungen aufstellen ob unsere Bachforellen Besatzfische sind oder wild aufgewachsene tiere,oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

@feko

Vielleicht hab ich da im andern Thread auch was falsch verstanden. 
Da wurde gesagt es gäbe bei uns Bachforellenarten aus Nordamerika, Südeuropa usw. 

Meine Hoffnung mit dem Thread war es, dass man gemeinsam spezifische Merkmale für die verschiedenen Arten identifiziert. 

Die von mir gepostete hat z.B. eine insgesamt recht schwache Färbung aber recht große orangene Punkte. Ich hatte mir jetzt erhofft, dass ein Experte sagt: "Das ist doch die kanadische...." oder "so sehen die auf dem Balkan aus..." oder "eine ganz typische Bafo für Süddeutschland..."


----------



## inselkandidat (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Von verschiedennen Arten zu sprechen ist so nicht richtig, alles der selbe Fisch...Es gibt lediglich verschiedene Stämme.. aber die kann man glaub ich nur per Dna auseinanderhalten. Selbst See, - Meer, - und Bachforelle ist alles das selbe...der Fisch ist eben sehr anpassungfähig....Desweiteren, wie sollte der kanadische Bafo-stamm in unsere Gewässer kommen? 
Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte..|uhoh:


----------



## Blechinfettseb (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Ich glaube du hast das was falsch verstanden. Also meines Wissen nach gibt es bei uns nur die eine Art der Bachforelle_, die Salmo trutta fario. _Ab und zu wird es vermutlich mal irgendwelche Misch- oder Zuchtformen in Bächen geben, die aus irgendwelchen Zucht- oder Puffanlagen ausgebüchst sind oder (versehentlich) besetzt wurden.
Unterscheidliche Zeichnungen resultieren in den meisten Fällen aus unterscheidlichen Lebensräumen und Lebensbedingungen.


----------



## feko (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Selbst die einzelnen Bafostämme aus versch. bächen unterscheiden sich,selbst wenn sie dicht nebeneinander liegen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hi

inselkandidat hat es richtig beschrieben.
Diesen Thread kann man beenden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> ...., wie sollte der kanadische Bafo-stamm in unsere Gewässer kommen?
> Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte..|uhoh:


 
 :q In Nordamerika gab es keine Forellen der Art Trutta.
 Die wurde da halt erst angesiedelt.

 Alles eine Art, in regional getrennten Unterarten.
 Nordeuropa, Mittelmeer, Schwarzes Meer und... ? 
Dann halt aufgespalten in Stämme...
 und drei Erscheinungs*formen.*


----------



## Locke4865 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an:
> 
> - Besatzforelle
> - Baggersee
> - Baden Württemberg



Man sollte dazu erstmal ne Bafo fotografieren
und nicht nen Saibling


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Man sollte dazu erstmal ne Bafo fotografieren
> und nicht nen Saibling



Wodran erkennst du bei der schlechten aufnahme einen Saibling?

@Perca,in dem anderen trööt ging es aber um RB und nicht um BF.


----------



## markus_82 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Man sollte dazu erstmal ne Bafo fotografieren
> und nicht nen Saibling


 
;+ eindeutig BAFO


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @Perca,in dem anderen trööt ging es aber um RB und nicht um BF.



Es ging in der Tat vor allem um RB. Aber nicht nur. 



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ....dass die heutigen Bachforellenbestände teils  komplett nicht heimisch oder Mischformen aus heimischen und fremden  Fischen sind. Die Art Salmo trutta ist in ganz Deutschland autochthon,  jedoch lassen sich 2 genetische Hauptlinien feststellen, die atlantische  und die danubische Linie. Leider wurden und werden bei Besatzaktionen  Bachforellen aus dem atlantischen Stamm bevorzugt und auch in  Donauzuflüssen, in denen anscheinend bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in  Baden-Württemberg nur Bachforellen danubischen Typs vorkamen,  eingesetzt.



Dieser Beitrag motivierte mich herauszufinden zu welchem Stamm (ich hab fälschlicherweise Art geschrieben) die Forelle auf dem Foto gehört.


----------



## Locke4865 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Gelbe Flecken entlang der Mittellinie
Weißer Flossensaum


----------



## Perca3.0 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

@ Locke: Es ist ne Bachforelle.

*Generell:*
Schaut mal hier:
http://www.fliegenfischen-europa.de/Salmo_trutta_und_ihre_Verwandten.htm

Da hat sich jemand Mühe gemacht. 
Da steht auch, dass es recht schwer ist die atlantischen und danubischen Stämme anhand der Färbung zu unterscheiden. Aber Anhaltspunkte gibt es. Und es ist auch von der Vermischung mit dem britischen Stamm der "Browntrout" die Rede. Da fehlen dann anscheinend z.B. oft die roten Punkte.


----------



## Locke4865 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> @ Locke: Es ist ne Bachforelle.




Wenn du meinst


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Gelbe Flecken entlang der Mittellinie
> Weißer Flossensaum


 
also wenn du, auf dem zugegeben schlechten Foto, einen Saibling siehst, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Optiker
2. Fischerprüfung wiederholen


----------



## markus_82 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



WK1956 schrieb:


> also wenn du, auf dem zugegeben schlechten Foto, einen Saibling siehst, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Optiker
> 2. Fischerprüfung wiederholen


 

richtig!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich selbst fange gelegentlich Bachforellen mit monströsen Schädeln und extrem tiefen Maulspalten. Dabei ist es typisch, dass die Kopfgröße mit zunehmender Länge des Fisches überproportional größer wird, sich also die Proportionen zuspitzen und der Schädel 1/4 bis 1/3 der Gesamtlänge ausmacht. Hat da jemand eine Idee, durch was soetwas verursacht werden kann?



Hallo Johnny Walker, 

normalerweise ist das der Fall 

(1)wenn die Fische naturbedingt ein geringes Nahrungsvorkommen im Gewässer vorfinden, dann handelt es sich meist um sogenannte "Kümmer- oder Steinforellen" in Bergbächen. Nur der Kopf erreicht dann die ihrem Alter entsprechende Größe, der Rest des Körpers bleibt aufgrund geringen Nahrungsaufkommens extrem klein. 

*Oder aber:*

(2)  wenn es "dumme" Besatzfische sind, die nicht genügend Nahrung im Wasser finden bzw. deren Energiebilanz negativ ist, d.h. sie brauchen mehr Energie für die Futtersuche oder Jagd, als sie mit der dann gefundenen Nahrung aufnehmen - sie magern also ab, nur der Kopf bleibt so groß, wie er zum Zeitpunkt des Besatzes war... 
Manchmal sind es auch Besatzfische, die extrem groß besetzt wurden, dann einen Winter durchhalten, und zum Frühjahr dann derartig abgemagert sind. 

(3) Könnte es sich meines Wissens aber auch schlicht um extrem alte Fische handeln.

Wer noch andere Ursachen des Phänomens großer Kopf - kleiner Körper bei Forellen kennen sollte, bitte, würde mich auch interessieren! 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Klingt alles plausibel!
> 
> Nur kann man hierbei die Steinforelle ausschließen, fett war der Bauch auch noch nach der Schonzeit.
> 
> Ich wüsste bis heute zu gern, ob man anhand der Kopfform auf Lebensweise und Ursprung schließen könnte...



Hallo,

Man kann das Geschlecht erkennen, ist aber schwierig. Milchner haben wuchtige und längere Köpfe.

Sehr alte Fische, die schon körperlich abbauen, haben vergleichsweise grosse Köpfe, da der Kopf nicht mit abbaut.


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

ein anderes Beispiel.

Autochthone BF der Eifelrur (nachgewiesen)
Wehebachstamm

Merkmale:
- schwarze und rote Punkte sind getrennt
-rote Punkte ohne Umrandungen und klein
-Farbton der roten Punkte
-dunkle Punkte auf den Kiemendeckeln.

sneep


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

hier noch mal etwas Bestimmungsfutter.
Kann ja jeder mal versuchen. Ich löse dann auf, denn ich weiß es ja.

Achtung linke Frage!

viel Erfolg

SneeP


----------



## Taxidermist (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Leider steht die Lösung des Rätsels auf dem Pic!

Jürgen


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

auf dem Pic steht Marmorata, das ist aber nicht die Lösung.

sneep


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hmm, wild geraten.

macrostigma ?


----------



## Perca3.0 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> macrostigma ?



Wenn ihr wie ich auch noch nie von der Macrostigma gehört habt....
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/4879

Hier noch mehr Bilder von Macrostigmas zum vergleichen: http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=4879


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Jugendzeichnung vieler Salmoniden, kein sichtbares rot in der Fettflosse, recht große Brustflossen, viele Fischegel und möglicherweise unglücklich fotografiert. 

 Ich habe ne Vermutung.


----------



## jkc (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hi, "recht große Brustflossen?" - Ist das ein Hinweis auf Lachs?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hmm, wild geraten.
> 
> macrostigma ?




Hallo,

mach es nicht zu kompliziert.

Der Fisch stammt aus Deutschland. Art und/oder Form reichen mir schon.

Sneep


----------



## Lazarus (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

@Sneep: Junger Lachs (Smolt)? 

Indizien wären für mich 
- Tief eingeschnittene Schwanzflosse
- Kurze Maulspalte (glaube ich auf dem Bild so zu erkennen)
- Ziemlich lange Brustflossen


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> @feko
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich da im andern Thread auch was falsch verstanden.
> Da wurde gesagt es gäbe bei uns Bachforellenarten aus Nordamerika, Südeuropa usw.
> ...



Hallo Perca,

es gibt natürlich regionale Stämme der BF. Es ist aber fast unmöglich zu sagen, eine Bayrische BF hat diese  bestimmten Merkmale. Das ist oft schon in Bayern von Bach zu Bach sehr unterschiedlich. Wenn in einem Gewässer mehrere typische Färbungen vorkommen deuted das auf Besatz hin.

Ebenso, wenn bestimmte Färbungen zeitweise verschwinden, weil sie zum laichen aufsteigen. Sind alle BF typisch gefärbt und ähneln sich zumindest ein wenig, deutet das auf einen geschlossenen Stamm hin.

Damit ist aber noch immer nicht garantiert, dass das die ursprüngliche Forelle ist.

Ich habe weiter oben einen einheimischen Stamm der Rur vorgestellt. Es fiel auf, dass in mehreren Nebengewässern  sehr ähnliche BF vorkamen, obwohl der Rursee diese Gewässer mitlerweile trennt. Durch genetische Untersuchungen wurde festgestellt, das es sich um einen eigenen Stamm handelt, mit sehr guter Varianz  und fast völlig frei von Inzucht. 

Den Nachweis, das es der richtige Stamm war, ergab sich aus Versuchen zur Vermehrung von Flussperlmuscheln aus diesem Gebiet.
Die Muschellarven heften sich an den Kiemen von BF an und wachsen dort zur kleinen Muschel heran, dann fallen sie ab.

Dazu muss die Larve der Forelle die Botschaft übermitteln, dass sie kein Fremdkörper ist, damit sie nicht vom Imunsystem angegriffen wird.

Diese Botschaft verstehen aber nur Forellen aus dem Bach. 
Bei Besatzfischen aus Bayern erkennt die Forelle das Signal der Larve nicht und stösst sie ab.

Wenn dann der Rurstamm noch bessere Resultate bringt als Forellen aus dem Muschelbach, zeigt dass beide Arten sehr lange zusammenlebten. Dieser Stamm ist also der richtige.

Man kann auch erkennen, was bei Forellenbesatz in Muschelgewässer passiert. Die Perlmuschel ist am Ende.

Es gibt bei uns keine verschiedenen Bachforellenorellenarten, sonder verschiedene Stämme, sprich lokale Populationen.
Die unterscheiden sich in der Färbung recht deutlich. Es ist aber fast unmöglich das für ein grosses Gebiet zu definieren.

Es gibt bestimmte Hinweise. So spricht ein orangefarbener Bauch für eingekreuzte amerikanische Browntrout, auch eine BF, die gerne eingekreuzt wird.

In einem anderen Fluss fingen wir plötzlich Forellen die mit schwarzen Punkten förmlich übersät waren, aber kein einziger roter Punkt zu sehen. Nachfragen beim Pächter und dem Liefereranten ergaben einen Bachforellenstamm aus  Südfrankreich.


sneep


----------



## Perca3.0 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo Sneep,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Da hab ich schon wieder was gelernt. Ist nachvollziehbar. Auf Dauer passen sich die Forellen eben über Generationen optisch an die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an. 

Bei deinen Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Fische recht jung aussehen. Ist es da nicht besonders schwer besondere Merkmale zu erkennen? Was würdest du sagen, ab welcher/m Größe/Alter sind kann man Stämme am ehesten unterscheiden?


----------



## Tigersclaw (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Och jungs müssen solche Threats immer mit Beleidigungen durchsetzt sein

Studium is lange her und Ich erinnre mich Dunkel: (keine 100% Sicherheit)
Salmo trutta formenkreis:  gibt es hier 2 verschiedene "Stämme" in Europa --> danubische ( Donaugebiet) und atlantische Forellen

Unsere Atlantische Forellen (Salmo trutta) spalten sich aufgrund der Lebensweise in See, Meer, und Bachforelle auf... Man geht davon aus, das die Meerforelle die Stammform ist und sich die anderen 2 Formen aufgrund der Eiszeiten als stationäre(rer) Formen entwickelt haben.
Die Unterscheidung ist nicht wirklich Trivial. Unterschiede in Größe, Art und Lage der Flecken usw. sind das eine, auf der anderen Seite werden bei Bestimmungschlüsseln - die ich kenne- gerne die Kiemendeckelknochen herangezogen. Viel spass beim Fotos posten 

Apropro Fotos...Das erste Bild (kapitale "Forelle") is für mich eher n Saibling oder eine Kreuzung von Forelle..oder das Bild is einfach bisl schlecht getroffen. Die weißen Flossenränder sind mir doch bisl zu "weiß".
Die "mamorata" hätte ich auch als kleinen Lachs angesehen.

Die Brouwntrout ist der englische/Internationale Begriff für Bachforelle. Die aus Europa stammt aber weltweit eingebürgert worden ist. So gesehen sagt ein orangener Bauch eher auf eine Bastadisierung mit einer in Amerika ursprünglich vorkommenen Forellenart aus ( die haben paar mehr als wir).

mal ein paar Fotos von mir  





















Henry

ps: es sind nicht alles truttas 


Ach ganz vergessen: Lokale Stämme auseinander zuhalten ist aufgrund einigen Besatzmaßnahmen so gut nicht mehr möglich. Die Stämme sind in vielen Regionen wild durchmischst wurden


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

wenn die Fische nicht so klein wären, gingen sie ja nicht in die Bestimmungsküvette.#6

Eine Zuordnung zu einem bestimmten Stamm ist nach ablegen des Jugendkleides möglich.

Stell dir das nicht zu leicht vor. Auch innerhalb eines Stammes gibt es Abweichungen. Wenn du unterscheiden kannst, ob eigener Stamm oder Besatzfisch, ist dass schon sehr gut. Je grösser die Unterschiede desto leichter fällt die Unterscheidung.
Es ist auch möglich bei einer Befischung die einzelnen vorkommenden Stämme zu unterscheiden.

Eine BF anzuschauen und zu entscheiden"bayrischer Wald" ist nicht möglich, dazu müsste man diese Forelle kennen und es dürfte keine ähnliche Population existieren.

sneep


----------



## Tigersclaw (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Gibt es bei euch echt noch unberührte autochthone Stämme? Im fliegenfischerforum gabs vor einiger Zeit mal ne Diskussion drum.. mit ernüchterndem Ergebniss.

Scheinst ja vom Fach zu sein... stimmen meine "erinnerungen" wenigtens?


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Och jungs müssen solche Threats immer mit Beleidigungen durchsetzt sein
> 
> Studium is lange her und Ich erinnre mich Dunkel: (keine 100% Sicherheit)
> Salmo trutta formenkreis:  gibt es hier 2 verschiedene "Stämme" in Europa --> danubische ( Donaugebiet) und atlantische Forellen
> ...



Hallo, 

ne,  stimmt, aber alles Salmo.

von oben nach unten:

-Lachsparr oder strohhwitzer
-Lachs
-2x Bachforelle, richtig gelesen, Bachforelle, keine MF
-Lachs

Sneep


----------



## Tigersclaw (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Richtig... und alle in Sachsen von mir gefangen


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Recht gewagt.
 Na einen Saibling sah ich nicht aus dem ersten Bild.
 Bei den vielen Amerikanischen Forellen meine ich aber glatt einen Atlantischen Lachs auf 2 Bildern zu sehen.

 Berichtigt mich, wenn ich nicht recht habe, das es in Nordamerika ursprünglich gar keine Forellen der Art Trutta gab.
 Ich will ja nicht doof sterben.|kopfkrat

 @Sneep, die Forelle aus Südfrankreich, schaut schon sehr seltsam aus.
 Alles sprach für Lachs, für eine Bestimmung hats aber nicht gereicht. Das Bauchgefühl wollte den Merkmalen aber auch nicht so recht folgen.
 Auch jetzt frage ich mich noch, was den Fisch zur Forelle macht ?|kopfkrat
 Kläre bitte auf und schreib mal was Eure ersten Eindrücke waren.
 Da hätte ich länger und genauer schauen müssen.
 Wäre wohl ein Aquariengast geworden.


----------



## Perca3.0 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Apropro Fotos...Das erste Bild (kapitale "Forelle") is für mich eher n Saibling oder eine Kreuzung von Forelle..oder das Bild is einfach bisl schlecht getroffen. Die weißen Flossenränder sind mir doch bisl zu "weiß".



Nochmal sorry an alle wegen der schlechten Bildqualität im ersten Bild (Posting#2). Aber es war definitiv eine Forelle. Aber eben so ne "Komische". Die großen orangenen Punkte kenn ich von den "normal" in der Region vorkommenden Forellen nicht. Es war ein Besatzfisch, aber keine Ahnung woher. 
Die Forellen die ich normalerweise dort in der Region in den Bächen gefangen habe, sahen eher so aus wie die zwei die in Posting #36 neben der Fliegenrute liegen .


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo, 

dann will ich auch meine "Marmorata," Posting Nr. 25 auflösen.

Die meisten haben sich nicht irre machen lassen.
Ich bin beeindruckt!

Das Foto zeigt einen Lachssmolt.

Unter den silbernen Seeschuppen ist noch das Jugendkleid erkennbar.

Erkennungsmerkmale Junglachs:

*Graue Fettflosse, Forellen haben eine Rote. Das Erkennungsmerkmal.
*sehr große Brustflossen.
Wellenlinie auf den Flanken

Keine Unterschiede:

Schwanzflosse ist bei beiden Arten eingeschnitten.
Beide haben rote Punkte.


Hinweise auf Junglachs:
 Der Fisch steht auf den Brustflossen, machen nur Lachse
- Lachse sind fast immer sehr viel schlanker und insgesamt kleiner als gleich alte Forellen.
-Lachse stehen in der Bachmitte, BF eher am Ufer.


sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

 Du alter Mistkerl..:l
 Der 1.04 ist längst durch.

 Bin im Geiste schon am überlegen gewesen ob es in Südfrankreich Binnenlachse geben könnte, die für Forellen gehalten werden.
 Habe aber auch nie von einer eigenen Unterart der Forelle gelesen die dort leben könnte.
 Weil sie eben so ganz anders ausschaute...

 @Henry:Noch in Gedanken, habe ich auch glatt den Hinweis übersehen das nicht alles Forellen sind. :m


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

In der Wupper wird auch nur ein BaFo Stamm besetzt, der direkt aus dem Einzugsgebiet gewonnen worden ist. 


Weitere Infos und ein paar Bilder gibt es hier 
http://www.aquafuture.de/d_projekte/fische_bachforellen.html


----------



## Perca3.0 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> In der Wupper wird auch nur ein BaFo Stamm besetzt, der direkt aus dem Einzugsgebiet gewonnen worden ist.
> 
> 
> Weitere Infos und ein paar Bilder gibt es hier
> http://www.aquafuture.de/d_projekte/fische_bachforellen.html



Super Link! Danke.


----------



## Sneep (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo, 

damit wir nicht aus der Übung kommen.

Ein Salmonide aus Deutschland als neues Bestimmungsopfer.

Länge 22 cm

bitte schön ......und viel Erfolg.

Sneep


----------



## Wegberger (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo sneep,

denke liege falsch ..... aber vermute MeFo aus der xxx.
Entscheidungsmerkmal war für mich Maulende in Bezug auf Augenmittelpunkt.

Versuch macht Kluch

VG


----------



## Perca3.0 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> damit wir nicht aus der Übung kommen.
> 
> ...



Ich wage es mal. Ne junge Seeforelle?


----------



## Tigersclaw (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Die Forelle is mit Sicherheit ( Dateiname) der nächste Hauptdarsteller der berühmten Tripple - X -Actionfilmreihe... und steht in einer Linie mit Vin Diesel und Ice Cube DD

(was die reale Bestimmung angeht.... ähm ne Trutta :S, Bauchgefühl Bach oder see, aber leider keine Ahnung und mein "Bestimmungsbuch" is grade ni greifbar :/, Bei adulten bekomm ichs meist hin.. aber so... aber ich lern gern dazu)


----------



## Sneep (30. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

der Salmonide im Posting Nr. 47, Fisch XXX ist nicht ganz einfach zu bestimmen.

Dass sich nur 3 Leute da rangewagt haben, spricht Bände.
Ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass es noch weitere Versuche gibt und löse das Geheimnis deshalb auf.

Einer hat den Fisch richtig bestimmt, aber mit einer völlig falschen Begründung.

Es ist ein Meerforellensmolt

weil:
-Ein Lachssmolt hat eine graue Fettflosse, eine rote Fettflosse spricht in diesem Alter immer für eine Forelle. 
Lachs fällt also aus.

- Die Grundfärbung entspricht einer Bachforelle.
Wieso ist es aber keine Bachforelle?

Der Fisch zeigt bereits die kleinen, lose sitzenden, silbernen Seeschuppen. Der Fisch ist dabei zu smolifizieren.
Das tun aber nur Forellen die ins Meer wandern, also MF.
Die Smolifizierung dient unter anderem dazu den Körper auf Salzwasser umzubauen.

Am Rücken ist der Silberglanz gut zu erkennen. Da der Fisch jedoch erst am Beginn der Smoltifizierung steht, ist unter den Seeschuppen das Jugendkleid noch erkennbar. Dieses ist wie bei der BF.

Hätte man diese Forelle wenige Monate früher fotografiert, 
wäre sie als BF zu bestimmen gewesen.

Sehr wahrscheinlich  stammt der Fisch aus Brütlingsbesatz mit autochthonen Bachforellen.

Der Fisch wurde im April neben vielen anderen in einer Fangstation des Lachsprogramms gefangen.

SneeP


----------



## Sneep (30. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo sneep,
> 
> denke liege falsch ..... aber vermute MeFo aus der xxx.
> Entscheidungsmerkmal war für mich Maulende in Bezug auf Augenmittelpunkt.
> ...



Hallo Wegberger,

gratuliere, richtig bestimmt.

Bei der Begründung bringst du aber einiges durcheinader.

Was du vermutlich meinst, ist eine Regel um Lachse und Meerforellen zu unterscheiden. Das funktioniert aber nur bei adulten Tieren.

Wenn der Abstand Auge-Maulspitze das 2 x des Augendurchmessers beträgt ist es eine Meerforelle.
Wenn der Abstand Auge-Maul das 3x des Augendurchmessers beträgt spricht das für einen Lachs.

Das ist aber nicht die sicherste Methode, die nehme ich nur, wenn ich auf einem Foto nur den Kopf sehe.

sneep


----------



## Wegberger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo Sneep,

danke 

Da ich ReFo schon ausgeschlossen hatte und Bachforelle nicht schon wieder auf den "Tisch" kommen konnte ....habe ich mich auf Lachs & Mefo konzentriert ..... und gemeint die adulten Formen zu erahnen:q

LG


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Ich denke der T.E hatte aber mehr im Hintergedanken mit dem Bildvergleich, Hinweise über die Herkunft der gefangenen Forellen zu erhalten.



 Das wäre auch bestimmt interessant, denn so viele größere echte Zuchtbetriebe wird es gar nicht geben.
 Auch viele der größeren Fischlieferanten halten gar keine Elternfische selbst, sie kaufen halt die Eier, bringen sie zum Schlupf , ziehen sie auf und fertig.
 Dann gibt es noch viele die dann wieder erst mit Forellenbrut beginnen und sie dann aufziehen.
 Zum Schluss noch viele Händler, die Ihre Fische selbst nicht mehr aufziehen, sondern mehr oder weniger nur noch hältern.
 Es herrscht halt aus Kostengründen Arbeitsteilung.
 Wenn es besonders günstig ist, sollte man nachdenklich werden.

 Bedeutet es ist auch eine Vertrauensfrage, wenn man kleine Forellen erwirbt.
 Der Brut sieht man es halt nicht an, ab es der Nachwuch aus Zuchttieren oder aus Wildfängen sind.
 Ob es wirklich See, Meer oder Bachforellen waren oder nur sein sollen, auch das ist eine weitere Vertrauensfrage.

 Was mich aber immer wieder am meisten verwundert, ist das viele wert, auf besonders deutlich gefärbte B.F legen.
 Man stelle sich das mal beim Karpfen und Koi  vor.:q

 Das letzten Bild von Sneep, entsprich durchaus dem, was wir beim letzten mal als B.F Setzlinge geliefert bekommen haben.

 Was ja nicht schlimm ist, wenn man Meerforellenregion ist.
 Aus dem gleichen Stamm entwickelte Brutbesatz wunderschön gefärbte B.F.|supergri


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo zusammen




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke der T.E hatte aber mehr im Hintergedanken mit dem Bildvergleich, Hinweise über die Herkunft der gefangenen Forellen zu erhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> |supergri


 

So ist es. Und leider bringt der bisherige Diskussionsverlauf nicht zum Ausdruck, dass speziell bei der Bachforelle Rückschlüsse vom Aussehen auf Herkunft/Abstammung sehr problematisch sind. 



Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Ich denke wenn man fast täglich Umgang mit den Forellen hat und sich da ahrelang mit beschäftigt, mag es möglich sein, bekannte Bestände zu unterscheiden.
 Der Einzelfisch wird immer noch eher auf Verdacht sein.

 Na ja, immerhin haben einige Sneeps Forelle angezweifelt.:q
 Das ist schon ein Anfang.
 Aber selbst da herrschte Unsicherheit, was auch zeigt, das selbst Erfahrende, der Forelle allerhand Erscheinungen zutrauen.
 Das sind immerhin zwei Arten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> So ist es. Und leider bringt der bisherige Diskussionsverlauf nicht zum Ausdruck, dass speziell bei der Bachforelle Rückschlüsse vom Aussehen auf Herkunft/Abstammung sehr problematisch sind.




Ausgenommen natürlich, man kann lesen.



Sneep schrieb:


> Stell dir das nicht zu leicht vor. Auch innerhalb eines Stammes gibt es Abweichungen. Wenn du unterscheiden kannst, ob eigener Stamm oder Besatzfisch, ist dass schon sehr gut. Je grösser die Unterschiede desto leichter fällt die Unterscheidung.
> Es ist auch möglich bei einer Befischung die einzelnen vorkommenden Stämme zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Eine BF anzuschauen und zu entscheiden"bayrischer Wald" ist nicht möglich, dazu müsste man diese Forelle kennen und es dürfte keine ähnliche Population existieren.
> ...


----------



## Sneep (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

selbstverständlich ist es schwierig bei Bachforellen Stämme und Herkünfte zu definieren. Wenn du aber schreibst, es sei speziell bei der Bachforelle schwierig, so ist das nicht richtig.

Dann frage ich mich, woher meine Schleie stammt, aus welchem Flusssystem die Quappe stammt und woher der Hecht kommt. Bei fast allen Fischen  ist nicht  festzustellen wo diese genetisch herstammen. Eine Schleie aus der Elbe sieht aus wie die aus der Oder. Da bemerke ich nicht einmal , dass jetzt ein ganz anderer Fisch besetzt wird.

Die Salmoniden, speziell die BF lassen aber zu, dass ich hier unterschiedliche Herkünfte zumindest erkenne. 
Ich muss ja nicht unbedingt den Stamm der Forelle erkennen. 

Es reicht doch schon, dass ich erkenne, ich habe  BF mit großen orangen Punkten die früh laichen und spätlaichende mit zahlreichen kleinen hochroten Punkten und fast keinen schwarzen Punkten.

Versuche diese Trennung einmal beim Rotauge.
Was da an Mischmasch zusammengezüchtet wurde sieht keiner. Bei der BF sehe ich aber, wenn keine BF der anderen gleicht.

Was Züchter zum grossen Teil an BF züchten, gehört zu bestimmten Zuchtrassen. Eine  bekannte Rasse ist z. B. die Kasselmann. Bei solch einer Rasse, weiß der Züchter immer, welche Eigenschaften der  Fisch mitbringt.

Der Einkauf beim lokalen Züchter, sagt überhaupt nichts zum Stamm aus. 
Kein Züchter geht hin und zieht freiwillig "Wildforellen".  Diese sind sehr viel aufwendiger zu züchten sind entsprechend sehr viel teurer.

Wer mit autochthonen Fischen abeiten will, sucht sich einen solchen Restbestand besser selbst  und beauftragt den Züchter mit der Aufzucht oder richtet sich selber ein Bruthaus ein.

SneeP


----------



## Bungo (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Also ich dachte immer, dass wir die Haplotypen mittels Kontrollregion aus der mitochondriellen DNA bestimmen müssen um genau zu wissen welchen genetischen Hintergrund der Fisch hat...

Aber wer das so hinbekommt, darf sich für jeden Fisch den er mir bestimmt ein Eis aussuchen. Dann können wir uns den Genetiker sparen


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

@Bungo
Die Bachforellen kann man unter anderem an den STR´s der mitochondrialen DNA unterscheiden.
Hier hats noch ne Studie, bin gerade selbst am Überfliegen, so wie es aussieht, sagen die, dass Bachforellenstämme nicht an phänotypischen Merkmalen zu unterscheiden sind, ( Seite 10 ). Mir ist jetzt unklar, ob die jetzt mit Stamm danubisch oder atlantisch meinen oder z.B einen Bafostamm aus dem Lech mit der Iller vergelichen.
http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/publikation/long/2014.pdf


----------



## Sneep (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Bungo schrieb:


> Also ich dachte immer, dass wir die Haplotypen mittels Kontrollregion aus der mitochondriellen DNA bestimmen müssen um genau zu wissen welchen genetischen Hintergrund der Fisch hat...
> 
> Aber wer das so hinbekommt, darf sich für jeden Fisch den er mir bestimmt ein Eis aussuchen. Dann können wir uns den Genetiker sparen



Hallo Bungo,

Dann lass uns mal die Regeln definieren. Wenn du mir 3 BF in eine Wanne setzt, kann ich dir nicht sagen woher diese Fische sind. Dazu müsste mir der entsprechende Stamm bekannt sein, wenig wahrscheinlich.

Wenn du mir aber 10 meiner autochthonen BF und 10 Fische Besatzfische fremder Stämme in eine Wanne setzt, suche ich dir 8 x den richtigen Stamm raus. Ist aber etwas davon abhängig, wie gross die Unterschiede sind. Ist der Besatzstamm sehr ähnlich, wird es natürlich schwieriger.

Es ist auch durchaus möglich, bei einem E-Fischen die BF ungefähr in Stämme einzuteilen und zu erkennen, ob es 2 oder 3 Stämme sind. Wenn man dann im Herbst bei weiteren Befischungen feststellt, dass diese 3 Stämme, jeder geschlossen, zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten verschwunden sind, weil sie zu jeweils anderen Zeiten laichen, kann man das durchaus als Bestätigung sehen. 

Wenn man dann alle 3 Stämme mit Glochidien der Flussperlmuschel impft und das geht bei einem Stamm überaus erfolgreich, während die beiden anderen Stämme die Larven sofort abstossen, ist auch klar, welches der autochthone Stamm ist. 

Die Larven müssen der Imunabwehr der BF signalisieren, dass sie keine Fremdkörper sind, da sie sonst sofort abgestossen werden. Diese chemische Botschaft wird nur vom heimischen Stamm verstanden, andere Forellen erkennen das Signal nicht.

Obwohl die jeweiligen Gruppen nur nach Aussehen eingeteilt wurden, ergab sich am Ende eine ganz überdurchschittlich erolgreiche Gruppe.

Wäre eine solche Unterscheidbarkkeit nicht gegeben, hätten alle 3 Gruppen gleich erfolgreich Glochidien tragen müssen.
Taten sie aber nicht.

Das Unterscheiden von Stämmen ist keine exakte Wissenschaft. Es ist aber möglich Stämme  zu unterscheiden,
zumal wenn man das um andere Beobachtungen am Wasser, wie Laichzeiten usw ergänzt.

Dieser autochthoner Bestand wurde in Sacrow genetisch untersucht und kam auf einen mittleren FST von 0,16, der Durchschnitt liegt bei 0,09.

Gibt es dafür ein Eis?:q


sneep


----------



## Franky (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Boaff... Ich bin platt vom Lesen!!! #6#6 Von mir aus darfste Dir auch ne Buddel Klötenköm draufschütten! :m |clown:


----------



## Perca3.0 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal herzlichen Dank an alle die sich bisher an der Diskussion beteiligt haben. Also ich hab schon wieder einiges gelernt.

Vor allem habe ich natürlich gelernt, dass es recht schwer ist verschiedene Stämme zu unterscheiden. 

*Was natürlich noch toll wäre, wären noch ein paar Fotos von Bachforellen aus eurer jeweiligen Region.* Einfach mal noch ein Foto von ner schönen Bachforelle hochladen bei dem ihr sagt: *"so sehen die meisten Bachforellen in dem von mir befischten Gewässer aus"* oder *"Bachforellen mit so einer Färbung sind mir ganz neu, das gabs früher in dem Gewässer nicht."

*Dann können wir alle ein bisschen rumphilosophieren und vielleicht wieder ein kleines bisschen was dazulernen. 

Petri!


----------



## wilhelm (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hier eine schöne Bachforelle aus der Rur bei Wassenberg.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt.

Das Foto BF 1 zeigt einen mit dem E-Gerät im Ursprungsgewässer gefangenen Milchner des autochthonen Stammes.
In der Zucht werden fast ausschließlich Rogner gehalten. Zur Vermehrung kommen überwiegend nur wilde Männchen aus dem Bach zum Einsatz.
Es findet keine Selektion nach bestimmten Eigenschaften statt. 

Männchen mit atypischer Färbung und Bepunktung werden jedoch nicht vermehrt. Nach dem Abstreifen kommen die Milchner zurück ins Gewässer.

Foto BF2 zeigt einen Besatzfisch unbekannter Herkunft.
Dieser Typ tritt nur vereinzelt auf. 
Auffallend die grossen Höfe um die Punkte, die grösseren roten Punkte und die verwaschenen, unscharfen schwarzen Punkte.
Zudem hat dieses Exemplar zumindest auf der linken Seite eine verkrüppelte Brustflosse, bei Besatzfischen nicht unüblich.

sneep


----------



## Sneep (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

hier ein weiterer Besatzfisch unbekannter Herkunft mit gänzlich abweichender Färbung.
Als Besatzfisch völlig ungeeignet. Die Flossen sind entweder verkrüppelt , wie Rücken- und Schwanzflosse und Brustflosse links oder sie fehlen ganz,  wie die Brustflosse rechts.

Eine unten abgeschabte Schwanzflosse ist immer ein Indiz für einen Teichfisch, bzw beim Lachs für einen Zuchtlachs. Die Schwanzflossen nutzen sich unten  auf den harten Böden ab.

Abgesehen von der Qualität des Fisches, wird jeder erkennen können, dass jede Ähnlichkeit mit dem einheimischen BF-Stamm fehlt.

Also Fehlfarben.


SnEEP


----------



## Arenberger (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hi, dass sind super Bilder und finde den Beitrag echt interessant.
Habe gestern von unserem Zulauf Bach ( Ca1m breit und Ca 10cm tief aber natürlich mit gumpen usw) eine kleine Ca 15 cm lange Bachfroelle aus dem kleinen absetzbecken geholt und wieder zurückgesetzt. Leider sieht man die Färbung nicht so gut . Bin aber gespannt wenn ich nochmal eine finde ob man sie vergleichen kann von der Färbung usw. Besatz schließe ich aus da in dem Bach einfach keiner angeln kann  
Gruß


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eine unten abgeschabte Schwanzflosse ist immer ein Indiz für einen Teichfisch, bzw beim Lachs für einen Zuchtlachs. Die Schwanzflossen nutzen sich unten  auf den harten Böden ab.
> 
> SnEEP



Das ist ziemlich wage ausgedrückt. Du musst unterschieden zwischen Erdteich-Anlagen und Fließwasserkanälen.
Die Schwanzflosse sowie Brust-, Bauchflossen können durch zu hohe Besatzdichte, sprich unsachgemäßer Fütterung, schlechter Wasserqualität herbeigeführt worden sein. Der Boden ist dabei nicht ganz entscheidend. Es gibt auch Laichfische in Betonkanälen mit einwandfreien Flossen. Auf die Besatzdichte kommt es an ;-)

Zumal ich diese ganze Bachforellen,Seeforellen Debatte ob WIld , ob Besatz schon etwas überheblich finde. Die meisten Bestände sind sowieso nicht mehr wild. Die meisten Zuchten nehmen wie du schon sagtest Wildbestände zum Abstreifen, verkaufen die wieder und die streifen die wieder mit anderen Stämmen und setzen sie in die Bäche, ein wildes durcheinander.

LG SVenno


----------



## Sneep (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



> Das ist ziemlich wage ausgedrückt. Du musst unterschieden zwischen Erdteich-Anlagen und Fließwasserkanälen.
> Die Schwanzflosse sowie Brust-, Bauchflossen können durch zu hohe  Besatzdichte, sprich unsachgemäßer Fütterung, schlechter Wasserqualität  herbeigeführt worden sein. Der Boden ist dabei nicht ganz entscheidend.  Es gibt auch Laichfische in Betonkanälen mit einwandfreien Flossen. Auf  die Besatzdichte kommt es an ;-)


Hallo,

hier wirfst du  2 Sachen in einen Topf. 
Fehlende oder beschädigte Brust- oder Rückenflossen deuten wie du auch schreibst auf schlechte Haltungsbedingungen vor allen Dingen auf zu hohe Bestandsdichten hin. Sie sind aber somit ein Merkmal von Zuchtfischen.

Eine unten abgenutzte Schwanzflosse, spricht für  eine Haltung auf harten Böden, oder beim Lachs auf eine Haltung im Netzgehege hin. Sie ist beim Lachs der sicherste Hinweis auf einen entkommenen Zuchtlachs. Eine BF mit intaktem Schwanz kann auch aus er Zucht sei, aber eine BF mit unten abgewetztem Schwanz, ist keine  Wildforelle.



> Zumal ich diese ganze Bachforellen,Seeforellen Debatte ob WIld , ob  Besatz schon etwas überheblich finde. Die meisten Bestände sind sowieso  nicht mehr wild. Die meisten Zuchten nehmen wie du schon sagtest  Wildbestände zum Abstreifen, verkaufen die wieder und die streifen die  wieder mit anderen Stämmen und setzen sie in die Bäche, ein wildes  durcheinander.


Was bitte ist daran überheblich, zwischen Wild- und Zuchtforelle zu unterscheiden?
Selbst wenn die Genetik des alten Stammes verloren ist, gibt es zwischen einer ff Zuchtforelle und einem Fisch, der im Bach aufgekommen ist einen gewaltigen Qualitätsunterschied.

Du beschreibst die Situation an den Gewässern durchaus richtig. Deine Bewertung der Zuchtreihen teile ich auch.
Dass es in den Gewässern bereits zu spät ist, teile ich aber nicht. Mir fehlt auch bei dir ein Ansatz, wie man den aktuellen Zustand verbessern kann.

In meinem Beispiel schreibe ich über einen autochthonen Bestand. Das ist ein seltener Glücksfall. 

Habe ich aber nur Forellen aller möglichen Besatzstämme, muss ich darauf bauen, dass sich daraus auch ein angepasster Stamm entwickeln kann. Der ist dann zwar nicht der alte Originalstamm, aber immerhin konkurenzfähig im Bach.
Voraussetzung ist aber, dass der Zustrom nicht angepasster Gene durch Zuchtfische unterbleibt.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder Tag mehr in der Zucht den Fisch fürs wahre Leben weiter versaut. 

sneep


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier wirfst du  2 Sachen in einen Topf.
> Fehlende oder beschädigte Brust- oder Rückenflossen deuten wie du auch schreibst auf schlechte Haltungsbedingungen vor allen Dingen auf zu hohe Bestandsdichten hin. Sie sind aber somit ein Merkmal von Zuchtfischen.
> ...



Über Wildfisch habe ich gar nicht gesprochen#c, sondern nur um Zuchtfische. Mir ist klar, dass dies bei Zuchtfischen eher auftritt.

Arbeitest du in der Branche, dass du alles 100 %ig sagen kannst?
Ich denke nicht! Bevor du solche Sachen erzählst, solltest du dich genauer informieren. Eine abgenutzte Schwanzflosse gibt es auch bei Wildforellen. Woher kommen denn all die Parasiten?
Oder bei Laichspielen, bei denen die Forellen sich gegenseitig anknabbern oder bekämpfen, können auch sekundär zu Abnutzungen oder Verpilzungen der Schwanzflosse führen. Ich finde, dass ist ziemlich vage ausgedrückt. Krankheiten und Parasiten gibt es auch außerhalb von Anlagen.

Zudem haben Zuchtlachse in Norwegen beispielsweise teilweise nur eine Brustflosse. Dein Indiz spricht vll für einige Betriebe , aber nicht alle. Also wenn dann bitte konkret.
Und ich kenne viele Betriebe , die durch starke Selektion die Brown-Trouts außen vor lassen und ebenfalls makellose Bachforellen produzieren ohne Flossenschäden oder komischer Zeichnung. Es kommt immer auf Haltungsbedingungen und dem Wasser an, ob Quell ob Bachwasser. So einfach ist das Ganze nicht.

Na ja, im Grunde ist es mir auch Wurscht, da wir glaube ich eh nicht auf einen Nenner kommen. Da ich aber Berufserfahrungen habe , selber Bachforellen züchte, bin ich darüber aber gut im Bilde:m


----------



## Sneep (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Über Wildfisch habe ich gar nicht gesprochen#c, sondern nur um Zuchtfische. Mir ist klar, dass dies bei Zuchtfischen eher auftritt.
> 
> Arbeitest du in der Branche, dass du alles 100 %ig sagen kannst?
> Ich denke nicht! Bevor du solche Sachen erzählst, solltest du dich genauer informieren. Eine abgenutzte Schwanzflosse gibt es auch bei Wildforellen. Woher kommen denn all die Parasiten?
> ...



Hallo,

nein, ich abeite in der Branche, wo man sich mit dem was aus den  Zuchten kommt auseinander setzen muss.

Wer Forellen züchten kann, hat deswegen nicht automatisch Ahnung von Gewässerbewirtschaftung. Sonst wären die meisten Gewässerwarte Aquarianer.

Bitte richtig lesen. Ich spreche bei den Schäden an der Schwanzflosse von Abtragungen und Verhornung der Unterseite.   Das ist weder die Folge von Laichschlägen, noch von Beißereien. Das sind Folgen der Haltung und damit typisch für Zuchtfische.  Nur von diesen sehr speziellen Deformationen spreche ich. Ich spreche nicht über Deformationen der Schwanzflosse generell. Schade nur, dass ich diesen Fakt immer wiederholen muss.

Du schreibst, dass die Qualität der BF sehr von den Umständen, wie Wassermenge, Wasserqualität, Herkunft des  Wassers und vielen weiteren Faktoren abhängt. 
So einfach sei das nicht.

Das ist sogar noch einfacher.
Wenn ich die Voraussetzungen für die Zucht von BF in guter Qualität nicht habe in meinem Betrieb, dann kann ich dort eben kein BF ziehen.Dann sollte ich auf RB und Störe umstellen. Oder ich verlege mich auf Vatertagsforellen, die brauchen keine Brustflossen.

Zumindest bei deinem Schlußsatz, sind wir aber wieder einer Meinung.:q

Sneep


----------



## orgel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

So, mal Wiederbelebung betreiben...

In Sachsen-Anhalt, kleines Fließgewässer und kein künstlicher Besatz


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Bachforelle atlantischer Typ.
Der Thread ist super, hoffentlich machen wieder viele mit.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Also bei uns gibts es zwei verschiedene Models 

Bild 1 eher gerundete Schwanzflossen, relativ wenig rote Punkte, meistens verkümmerte Brustflossen... 

Bild 2 leider nur die Schwanzflosse fotografiert.... sehr schöne rote Punkte, tip top Flossen, sehen sehr gesund aus....


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Zitat: hirschkäefer
Bild 1 eher gerundete Schwanzflossen, relativ wenig rote Punkte, meistens verkümmerte Brustflossen...


verkümmerte Brustflossen weisen meistens auf Besatzfische aus Zuchtanlagen hin.
Sind Haltungsschäden, zu dichter Besatz und Haltung in Beton-Becken.


----------



## orgel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bachforelle atlantischer Typ.
> Der Thread ist super, hoffentlich machen wieder viele mit.



Verwandt ja, ist aber ein autochthoner Stamm, weshalb der Besatz mit Zucht-Bachforellen (Fremdbeständen) auch untersagt ist...


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



orgel schrieb:


> Verwandt ja, ist aber ein autochthoner Stamm, weshalb der Besatz mit Zucht-Bachforellen (Fremdbeständen) auch untersagt ist...



Atlantischer Typ und autochthoner Stamm schließt sich nicht aus.
Niedersachsen liegt im Atlantikeinzug und daraus habe ich auf den Typ geschlossen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Das ist vllt. genau der richtige Thread für eine Frage , die mich schon länger beschäftigt.
Bei uns sehen alle Bafos mehr oder weniger wie die auf Hirschkäfers *rechtem* Bild aus. Also insgesamt sehr farbenfroh, im Alter dann meist etwas dunkler und dann mit einer, eher geraden, weniger gegabelten Schwanzflosse.
 Vor allem aber gibt es nie irgendwelche Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse !
Auch alle mir bekannten Fachbücher besagen, das eine Bafo *niemals* Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse hat.
 Woher kommt es das man immer wieder Bafos mit Punkten auf der Schwanzflosse sieht ? Was wurde da eingekreuzt ?


----------



## Arenberger (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hi,
da habe ich eben in unserem kleinen Zulauf Bach 2 kleine bachforellen gefangen fotografiert und wieder schwimmen lassen .
Der Bach ist Ca 1 m breit und eigentlich Knöchel oder weniger tief, bis jetzt hatte ich mal ne Ca 13 cm lange Froelle drin gefunden . Da die hier noch kleiner sind scheinen sie sich sogar zu vermehren was mich echt freut in so nem kleinen Bach 
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4020/5avqkw66_jpg.html
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4020/jex9de7e_jpg.html
Gruß Roman


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Manchmal ziehen Forellen aus dem Fluss in die mickrigsten Bäche, im Winter kannst du vielleicht beobachten, wie die Forellen in deinen Zufluss aufsteigen.
Ich habe schon selbst gesehen, wie sich eine Forelle durch flacheres Wasser als sie selbst, von Gumpen zu Gumpen schob.


----------



## imp228 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch mal von mir ein Exemplar...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304552

VG

IMP


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Ich hab mir mal diese Seite angesehen.

http://www.fliegenfischen-europa.de/Salmo_trutta_und_ihre_Verwandten.htm

Von den Punkten her scheint eine "Art" zu fehlen. Bei uns gibt es Forellen mit rosa / pinken Punkten (allerdings sehr selten) Was für ein Typ von Bachforelle soll das sein?


----------



## Rhxnxr (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Ich greife den Post von imp228 nochmal auf.
Im Fliegenfischerforum gibt es einen ähnlichen Thread wie den hier, und auch dort gehts um einen Fisch aus der Mangfall.
Dort hat man sich mehr oder weniger auf eine Tigerforelle (Kreuzung Bachsaibling/Bachforelle) geeinigt.

Bin so frei und verlinke das mal hier:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...6231/welche-art-forelle-ist-das--t270732.html


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Es ist eine spezielle Form der Seeforelle, die in Österreich Kärnter Laxn genannt wird.
Hier gibt es ein Video dazu.

http://laxn.azurewebsites.net/


----------



## Rhxnxr (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es ist eine spezielle Form der Seeforelle, die in Österreich Kärnter Laxn genannt wird.
> Hier gibt es ein Video dazu.
> 
> http://laxn.azurewebsites.net/



Interresant !
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Sneep (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

der besagte Fisch ist alles mögliche, auf keinen Fall eine Tigerforelle.

Einfach mal ein paar Fotos googeln, dann ist das klar ersichtlich.

SnEEp


----------



## Bungo (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Der besagte Fisch ist meiner Meinung nach keine Salmo Trutta. Ich glaube auch, dass es eine Form der Salmo Labrax ist.

Die Bepunktung passt nicht zu einer Seeforelle, auch wenn es für Laien auf den ersten Blick so scheint.

Und eine Tigerforelle ist dies erst recht nicht..


----------



## cxppx19xx (28. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinen Bildern handelt es sich um 5 verschiedene Forellen,

welche auf einem Streckenabschnitt innerhalb von 1 km gefangen wurden.


----------



## Sneep (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

Solch ein Mischmasch an Stämmen  auf 1 km Flussstrecke habe ich noch nie gesehen. Das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten.

 Da steht jeder einzelne Fisch für einen Stamm, die haben alle nicht die kleinste Gemeinsamkeit.

Als erste Maßnahme den oder die verantwortlichen Gewässerwarte teeren und federn.

 Wie sollen diese vielen Stämme mit ihren unterschiedlichen Laichzeiten denn erfolgreich reproduzieren. Viele der Fische sind Satzfische, erkennbar an den degenerierten Flossen.
Das sind die Fische 1,2,4,
Fisch 1 hat in seiner Ahnenreihe auch einen Bachsaibling.

Fisch 5 ist frei von solchen Mißbildungen, ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Der orangefarbene Bauch und die typische Bepunktung sind aber ein Hinweis, dass die amerkanische Browntrout eingekreuzt wurde. 

Das sind  BF die von Europa nach Amerika verbracht und dort besetzt wurden.
Dies BF entwickelten eine erhöhte Schnellwüchsigkeit und wurden deshalb wieder in ihre alte Heimat zurückgebracht um diese Eigenschaft an die nächste Forellengeneration weiter zu geben. Gut für den Züchter, nicht gut für die Forelle. In freier Wildbahn sind andere Eigenschaften gefordert als schnellwachsend zu sein unfd einen bunten Bauch zu haben.

Die Bilder zeigen aber noch etwas, dass ist die nahezu unerschöpfliche Zahl an Farbvarianten. Dazu kömmen noch Farbanpassungen an die Gewsser und Standorte. 

Wenn man dann noch mit den anderen Formen Meer- und  Seeforelle zu tun hat, die sich nur in der Färbung von der BF unterscheiden, kann jeder erahnen wie schwierig das ist.

sneeP


----------



## cxppx19xx (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Danke für die erste Einschätzung Sneep.

Ich habe noch weitere Bilder aus dem gleichen Streckenabschnitt.
Fliessgewässerlänge für die gefangenen Forellen = max. 2,5 km.


----------



## cxppx19xx (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Weitere Bilder zum gleichen Streckenabschnitt.


----------



## cxppx19xx (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Und nun die letzten Bilder zu ein und dem gleichen Streckenabschnitt.
Alle Forellen von Nr. 1 bis 17 wurden auf einer Fliesswasserstrecke von max. 2,5 km gefangen.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Fisch 1 hat in seiner Ahnenreihe auch einen Bachsaibling.



Wie kommt das zustande?
Bachforelle x Bachsaibling gilt meines Wissens als steril, da die Chromosomenzahl von 80 bei BF und 84 bei Bachsaiblingen nicht übereinstimmt.
Für einen mit Bafos fruchtbaren Hybrid benötigt man einen Saibling, dem 4 Cromosomen oder eine Tigerforelle, der 2 Chromosomen fehlen.
Ist das des Rätsels Lösung?

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Habe hier noch ein Bild von ner Bachfo mit pinken Punkten...leider sehr schlecht geworden, aber man erkennts wohl.


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Fisch 5 ist frei von solchen Mißbildungen, ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Der orangefarbene Bauch und die typische Bepunktung sind aber ein Hinweis, dass die amerkanische Browntrout eingekreuzt wurde.



In den irischen Loughs schwimmen ähnliche Fische.

Schön isser, aber trotzdem ein verzüchteter Pelletbomber, Bachforellen haben nunmal keine Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse.


----------



## cxppx19xx (30. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Solch ein Mischmasch an Stämmen  auf 1 km Flussstrecke habe ich noch nie gesehen. Das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
genauere Informationen zu Bundesland etc. folgen jetzt.

 Bild 1 – 17 Forellen 
  Gefangen zwischen 2010 und 2013
  Bundesland : NRW 
  Gewässer :  Fluß ; Ruhr
  Bereich : Schwerte
  Koordinaten :  zwischen Villigster Wehr  51°26'27.50"N /  7°35'49.88"E und Wandhofen  51°25'46.49"N /  7°33'54.32"E 

  Das  Gewässer wird von einem Verein und 2 anderen Bewirtschaftern bewirtschaftet.
  Die Umsetzung des Besatzes von einem Bewirtschafter erfolgt einerseits über den Verein
und im Gegenzug genauso über den anderen Bewirtschafter.
  Die Gewässerwarte bei dem Verein wurden vor Jahren schon ausgetauscht und das obwohl 
  der vorherige Gewässerwart über 20 Jahre gute Arbeit geleistet hat. 
  Hier ist Know How verloren gegangen. Früher gab es einen Lieferanten für Bachforellen.
  Durch den Nachweis der unterschiedlichen  Stämme kann davon ausgegangen werden das 
  mittlerweile viele Lieferanten getestet wurden. 
  Innerhalb eines anderen Bewirtschafters hat sich die Zuständigkeit auch geändert, doch intern führt 
  der Vorgänger die Besatzmaßnahmen weiter durch. ( siehe Bild 18 – 21 )

  Bild 1 – 5 : Jeder Fisch entspricht einem Stamm, besitzen nicht die kleinste Gemeinsamkeit
  Wie sollen diese vielen Stämme mit ihren unterschiedlichen Laichzeiten denn erfolgreich reproduzieren. 
  Dieses hat uns auch nachdenklich gestimmt.  Fisch 1,2 und 4 waren Besatzfische.

  Fisch 5 ist wirklich ein schöner Fisch, kein Besatzfisch dieser Strecke,
meines Wissens nach ist vor Jahren ein ähnlicher Fisch mit ähnlichem  Aussehen 
ca . 10 km unterhalb gefangen worden.
Innerhalb dieser 10 km liegt noch ein Wehr ( Westhofen )  mit seit 2012 intakter Fischtreppe. 
  Kann sein das dieser Fisch aufgestiegen ist.

  Bild 6 – 17 : auch hier sehen wir  verschiedene Stämme sei  es nur  am Farbspektrum  der Schuppen
  ( mal silbrig glänzend, andererseits Regenbogenfarben im Schuppenkleid ) ;
                  der roten Punktierung mit Vorhöfen / mal vorhanden mal nicht oder bei den Flossen
  Besatzfische :  6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15                         Heimische : 13, 17           Ergebnis offen : 8, 14, 16

  Die Farbvarianten / Farbanpassungen an das Gewässer und Standorte ist anhand der Bilder schon wirklich groß.
Wir haben uns  unter Kollegen ausgetauscht und finden das Spektrum faszinierend.

  In unserem Gewässer gibt es des weiteren auch noch Seeforellen welche vor Jahren besetzt wurden.

  Seit diesem Jahr gibt es einen weiteren Stamm von neuem Besatzfisch , wie ihr anhand der neuen Fotos 18 – 21 sehen könnt.


----------



## Sneep (30. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

oft werden bewusst möglichst viele Stämme besetzt um Inzucht zu vermeiden. Inzucht ist aber bei solchen Beständen kein Thema. Auch in einem heimischen Bestand gibt es genug genetische Unterschiede. Eine moglichst  breite Streuung der Gene wird nicht angestrebt, sondern die für das Gewässer  benötigten Eigenschaften sind gefordert.

Auch bei den Lachsprojekten die ich kenne, wird immer nur mit einem Stamm gearbeitet. 

Ein Gewässerwart hat hier im Board geschildert wie er jedes Jahr mehrere Fischzuchten anfährt, um Hechte verschiedener Herkünfte zu kaufen. Diese werden zur "Blutauffrischung" zu den vorhandenen Hechten dazugesetzt.

Als Resultat hat man den angepassten alten Hechtbestand, genetisch verschlechtert und seiner Anpassung genetisch wieder zurückgestellt. Die fremden Besatzhechte haben gegenüber dem ursprünglichen Hechten keine Chance sich durchzusetzen. Das belegt, wie wichtig die Genetik ist.

Das kann man im übrigen auf alle Arten übertragen. Woher eine Schleie oder ein Brassen stammen kann ich dem Fisch nicht ansehen. Ich habe bei diesen Arten mit Sicherheit auch  verschiedene Stämme. Nur bei de Salmoniden kann ich sehen, ob es andere Stämme sind.



sneep


----------



## jkc (30. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hi, ist das auf dem letzten Bild von Cappa1966 im Post 96 eine Seeforelle? Diese Fische glaube ich aus meiner Umgebung zu kennen, (wobei ich da noch kein Auge für habe) und stammen vermutlich aus dem Besatzmaterial was über die Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft zu bekommen ist.








Rote Punkte lassen sich bei den Fischen nur erahnen.



Grüße JK


----------



## cxppx19xx (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oft werden bewusst möglichst viele Stämme besetzt um Inzucht zu vermeiden. Inzucht ist aber bei solchen Beständen kein Thema. Auch in einem heimischen Bestand gibt es genug genetische Unterschiede. Eine moglichst  breite Streuung der Gene wird nicht angestrebt, sondern die für das Gewässer  benötigten Eigenschaften sind gefordert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sneep,

merkwürdig ist doch im Moment der Sachverhalt das viele verschiedene Lieferanten 
Stämme geliefert haben und diese besetzt wurden. 
Ein gleichzeitiges laichen der Fische kann somit ausgeschlossen werden.
Wie soll sich hier ein Bachforellenstamm langfristig entwickeln, 
so dass er sich auch reproduzieren kann ? Dieses ist für mich nicht in Sichtweite.

Dieses ist mindestens seit den letzten ca.  6-7 Jahren so,
vielleicht sogar schon länger, nach dem Wechsel der Gewässerwarte.

Weiter zurück gab es einen Lieferanten welcher einen Stamm und seine in sich bestehende Streuung geliefert hat. ( Länger als 10 Jahre )
Diese sind dann zusätzlich zu den bestehenden heimischen Stämmen besetzt worden.

Zu den heimischen Stämmen können wir mittlerweile sagen das diese kaum mehr nachgewiesen werden können.




jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ist das auf dem letzten Bild von Cappa1966 im Post 96 eine Seeforelle? Diese Fische glaube ich aus meiner Umgebung zu kennen, (wobei ich da noch kein Auge für habe) und stammen vermutlich aus dem Besatzmaterial was über die Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft zu bekommen ist.
> 
> Rote Punkte lassen sich bei den Fischen nur erahnen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hallo JKC,

das letzte Bild in Post 96 habe ich da weniger in Verdacht eine Seeforelle zu sein.
Für mich kommen eher Bild 7 oder 22 in Betracht.
Deine Vermutung das diese Seeforellen aus Besatzmaterial über die Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft stammen teile ich.
Solche Seeforellen sind auch bei uns besetzt worden.

Viele Grüße 

Guido


----------



## Sneep (3. September 2015)

*AW: Gemeinsame Bachforellenbestimmung anhand von Fangfotos*

Hallo,

ich kann da keine Seeforelle entdecken. 

Alles mit roten Punkten sollte man als BF ansprechen. 

Es hat sich bei Meerforellen gezeigt, dass Tiere mit einem restlichen Rotanteil mit Hilfe des Strontium-Testes nie als Meerforellen bestimmt werden konnten. Bei Fischen aus dem Meer enthalten die Schuppen wesentlich mehr Strontium.
Daraus kann man schließen ob MF oder BF.

Bei der Seeforelle ist es ähnlich. Es ist ohne Bedeutung, als was diese Forellen einst besetzt wurden. Auch Seeforellen passen siich in der Färbiung der jeweiligen Form für ein Gewässer an. Aus SF werden nach einer gewissen Zeit im Fluss Bachforellen. Der Übschon BF oder noch SF.

Wir haben in unserer Fangstation definiert, dass keine Forelle mit Rotanteilen als MF gezählt wird.

Dadurch haben wir weniger MF als andere Flüsse, dafür bestehen unsere Meerforellen aber den Strontiumtest.



sneep


----------

